#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Brits Conclude Australia Is Crap

## cyrille

'Boomerang Poms' flee Australia's traffic and TV - BBC News

Thousands of Britons head for a new life in Australia every year, but it is often not the one-way trip they anticipated. Julian Lorkin looks at why UK migrants frequently decide the wide open spaces of Australia are not for them.
The idea of a Sunday drive over the Sydney Harbour Bridge, past glorious harbour views to Bondi Beach, conjures up an idyllic lifestyle that looms large in the imagination of many British people.
A total of 1.2 million UK citizens live in Australia - people like Jo Williams, who moved to Sydney from Sutton, near London. But Jo is one of many Britons who find that stereotypical images of a relaxed lifestyle down under don't match up to reality.
For instance, she knows that a drive to Bondi Beach on the weekend means battling Sydney's "horrendous" traffic.
"Driving is my biggest Australian bugbear, on badly designed roads, along with spending a fortune for a café lunch," she says.It is also harder to find work than migrants expect. Even though Australia's unemployment rate sits at just 5.7%, low by OECD standards, Jo believes UK work experience and qualifications aren't sufficiently valued by Australian companies."You'll often go backwards career-wise  the level of bureaucracy and difficulty in finding a job was shocking," she says.
"Australia is an amazing country and advertised salaries are great, but daily living costs, housing and cars are vastly more expensive than in the UK."
Boomerang Poms
Although an increasing number of Australians are born overseas, proportionally fewer are British-born. The numbers have declined steadily for a decade, from 5.6% to 5.1% in 2015, partly because UK citizens are returning home.
There are many British-born Australians - including previous prime ministers Tony Abbott and Julia Gillard - and emigrants often assume the countries will have a similar culture.
But new arrivals in Australia "really notice the differences - and there are many", says Visiting Professor Roger Burrows at London's Goldsmiths College.
He has studied the phenomenon of migrants abandoning Australia over the past decade and many cite similar reasons for leaving.
"The lack of public transport means there isn't a culture of going for a drink after work," he says.
"Commuters spend hours on the road and when you eventually get home you're in vast dormitory suburbs with poor-quality housing watching terrible Australian TV.
"It's very hard to make friends. Many never visit the beaches that attracted them in the first place.
"They head back to the UK for a social life with a decent pub. Very long working hours are the final straw for many Brits."
Australians generally acknowledge that long working hours are an issue. Five million of Australia's 7.7 million full-time workers put in more than 40 hours a week, prompting a think tank called the Australia Institute to designate 18 November as "Go Home on Time" day.
But instead of just going home on time, more than 7,000 British people a year are going back to the UK for good, and nearly half on permanent migration visas return home within five years.
It's a phenomenon documented since the days of "Ten Pound Poms" in the 1950s, when Australia's government offered cut-price ship fares to attract British workers.
Many UK emigrants stayed just long enough to pay for their return trip, which led to the coining of another term - "Boomerang Poms".
"Many emigrants find it hard to adjust, and compare positives and negatives," Prof Burrows says.
"If you live somewhere tough in the UK, Australia seems great, but if you enjoy the culture and options to go out in the UK's big cities, Australia can seem very limited."
Even the weather refuses to conform to the national stereotype. Sydney's yearly rainfall of 48 inches is nearly double London's 29 inches.
"Migrants need to examine what they want. Australia isn't just a sunny beach," Prof Burrows says.
"People expect their life to change after being brought up on a diet of Neighbours and Home and Away, but that's not a working day reality.
"Even when it is as sunny as the TV shows present, many emigrants find it hard to get time off to enjoy it. Workers typically only take half their annual leave."
Roy Morgan data shows that the average Australian rolls over 21 days of annual leave.
There and back again
Phoebe Baxter is a "ping-pong Pom". She immigrated to Australia and later returned to the UK. But after some years, she once again felt the lure of Sydney, and returned to live in the city's suburban Hills district.
"I came back with my eyes wide open. You develop coping mechanisms, and the internet means you can keep in touch with family," she says.
"I still miss the vast variety of UK high street shops though, and local pubs. Sydney's suburbs mostly have huge beer barns miles from anywhere."
The complaints that originally drove Phoebe away from Australia are very similar to Jo's - work hours and transport.
"In Australia I was shocked at the prices and hideous working hours," she says.
"It had a good buzz, but the transport infrastructure is so weak. The UK has it down pat with the tubes and the trains."
As a migrant she found insignificant differences assumed a huge importance.
"Oddly, I suddenly appreciated the sheer variety of UK architecture. Australian buildings seemed so uniform and dreary.
"Australia is great, with better opportunities for raising a family.
"It is a blessing and a curse to love two countries, as I miss certain things of each country. However, I just can't commit to live in Australia for the rest of my life."
Prof Burrows says migrants in both directions notice small differences, which become hugely important. "Australians also complain when they move to the UK - just about different things," he says.
He warns migrants to think carefully about moving halfway around the world. "Be careful of what you wish for," he says. "You might just get it."

----------


## VocalNeal



----------


## chassamui

There is certainly more to Australia than just Sydney and the burbs. A rather narrow perspective.

----------


## thaimeme

Both are crap.

Theory solved.

----------


## Pragmatic

I loved the place Sydney, Brisbane, Airlie Beach, Budaberg, Cairnes to name a few but I was on holiday. :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> Both are crap.Theory solved.


You don't 'solve' a theory.

You are to collocation what Peter Sutclife was to feminism.

----------


## Happy As Larry

> There is certainly more to Australia than just Sydney and the burbs. A rather narrow perspective.


As there is to the UK- I think she means London




> The UK has it down pat with the tubes and the trains."

----------


## Passing Through

> You are to collocation what Peter Sutclife was to feminism.


Ha ha!

----------


## taxexile

Wheres Terry57.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Wheres Terry57.


On holiday in England :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Wheres Terry57.


Hadn't really missed him til you mentioned him. :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

The OP is a dick who crosses forums spreading crap.

----------


## thaimeme

> Wheres Terry57.


 
Pouting, I believe...

----------


## cyrille

I liked living in Sydney for the year I was there, but the piece is about being based there rather than basically passing through. 

It's true what is said about UK cities generally having public transport sorted better. It was archaic when I was there. However if you are comparing places based on their TV then you've probably lost in life already.
On the whole some good points are made and I do think the automatic assumptions a lot of Brits make that life in Australia would inevitably be better are not really well founded.

Not sure what I've done to have LT weeping like a syphilitic [at][at][at][at] every time I post, but I do hope I can keep it up.  :Smile:

----------


## Begbie

> Wheres Terry57.


Deported after setting the apartment aircon on fire while having a fry up.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Not sure what I've done to have LT





> but I do hope



Your a bell end tosser.

I dont hope anything with regard to you. Your a waste of oxygen.

----------


## cyrille

Got it. Also realise you struggle to make a contribution on any topic except you and how great you are.

Now why don't you fcuk off and let the adults talk.  :Smile: 

And it's '_you're'_ - a contraction of 'you are'.  :Wink:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Got it


Your a waste of time dick head.

No time to post here before you evil little man.

But crack on with your shite you shit stirring pleab.

----------


## sabang

If the poms stop coming, we'll be able to let more refo's in.  :Smile: 
But they won't stop coming, more people watch Neighbours in pomland than oz.
They've been forever coming, in droves, anyway they can. A few go back- so what?

----------


## wasabi

I enjoy Australian television, because it's different, can't watch it live of course, but can view it on YouTube

----------


## jamescollister

Lived in both and on the social life, UK wins hands down, it's a size thing, everywhere is close. 

In Australia, you don't really have long weekends away, it's all the same, where the UK. Paris is doable for a night out, even flew to NY for a party once.

If you are happy to stay home in your big house, eat drink and live in a solitary family life, OZ is great, but if you want an after work social life, Australia is not for you.

All comes down to what you want from life, bigger house, bigger car, then OZ is the place, but you won't be jumping on a cheap flight for a week in Spain or Greece.

----------


## sabang

^ I've been to Bali too.

But really, having lived in inner Sydney for twelve years- it was nothing like that. It's a big country.

----------


## cyrille

> Paris is doable for a night out


This is a huge plus. The ease and price of getting round Europe has basically changed the whole 'feel' of living in the UK compared to when I was a kid. I do think I'd feel a bit 'stuck' living permanently in Aus, and even more so in NZ of course. Then there are the cultural limitations.

----------


## VocalNeal

> The OP is a dick who crosses forums spreading crap.


Apologies. I'm naive and just take most at face value.

----------


## sabang

Why would anyone want to go to Paris for a night out? It's full of Parisians, who hate you.

----------


## pseudolus

> Why would anyone want to go to Paris for a night out? It's full of Parisians, who hate you.


I used to go to Paris for Saturday nights once a month. In fact with the train, there were times when me and the mads were in London having a boozy afternoon and decided that we want to go to Paris and were there for supper, a snooze, and out again for midnight when it all kicks off. 

However, Melbourne aside which is the herpes of Australia, I think the place it great. Loved Sydney, and if I would love to settle down in Hobart which has it all really for my taste. Abalone diving, sailing, good pubs and food, and the locals are fucking mental. There is no down side to the place really, but I should imagine that the brits who move there who complain about the cold then complain about the heat because they are natural complainers.

----------


## kingwilly

> It's true what is said about UK cities generally having public transport sorted better. It was archaic when I was there.


Quite true, I dont think it has chaned much. 




> If you are happy to stay home in your big house, eat drink and live in a solitary family life, OZ is great, but if you want an after work social life, Australia is not for you.



erm, life in Aus is very social, but it's all about footy and cricket and BBQs and Campin. on the weekends.

----------


## astasinim

I`ve got at least two dozen old school friends living in Oz and the same in NZ. The big difference with them and the people quoted in the OP is, they are northerners and we`re used to having fuck all, (unless your one of those pretenders from Leeds or Manchester). Of all my friends out there, none have come back and all have bettered themselves and made a good living. Sure, its got some down sides, but, where doesn`t? Personally, I wouldn`t give a bucket of piss to live in Oz, but I wouldn`t knock anyone who wanted to go. In fact, I`ve got an Aussie mate who went back the other year because he`d come to hate the UK, guess what? He`s coming back to the UK because he hates Oz more. Everywhere is shite these days, if your a wage slave, you`ve just got to find something you enjoy and crack on.

----------


## billy the kid

> it's all about footy and cricket and BBQs and Campin.


and V8s and stubbies.

----------


## Chittychangchang

I lived in Oz for a couple of years and can not fault the place.
It's the land of opportunity and rewards hard work
Great weather, the best beaches and wildlife on the planet.
I wouldn't live there with my family now as I think some Aussies are still a few years behind the UK in on racism issues.

----------


## billy the kid

This article may try to put the brakes on Doctors and other professionals thinking 
of moving to Oz.
Doctors, Teachers are moving cos they've had enough of the Cons,Immigrants, debt etc.
They have become slaves to austerity and have had enough.

Just another propaganda exercise.  Please don't go.   :St George:

----------


## Seekingasylum

As in any third world(ish) country, the superficial charms and click-bait allure soon pall when the inferiority of its society makes itself known to the dilettante newcomer. Antipodean ways are essentially dull, parochial, lacklustre and somewhat dreary, alleviated for most by an addiction to sports, alcoholism, gambling and passive surrender to low brow pap.

Most creative, intelligent and well educated Aussies realise this and fuck off to Britain to pursue their careers.

----------


## Kurgen

Us 'visitors' come to LOS and will happily sit down and sup a brew of choice with the locals, anyone sat with an Abbo and blown the froth off a pint of 4 star? :St George:

----------


## bobo746

^ Grew up and played footy with a few,good blokes.
But won't drink with them,they turn after a few beers.

----------


## bobo746

Anyway OZ the best place on the planet. :goldcup:

----------


## blue

Whats with these new laws ?  ... handing more power to the police
Sounds like ts getting as bad over there as in Britain



*Australian state government imposes draconian public safety laws*




> *By       Mike Head       
>       12 May 2016  * 
> 
>                  For the second time in two months, extraordinary laws that can be  used to shut down political protests and punish dissent have been pushed  through the parliament of Australias most populous state, New South  Wales (NSW), giving the police far-reaching repressive powers.
> Brought  forward amid a deteriorating economic situation, along with political  instability caused by rising social discontent, the legislation can only  be described as police-state in character. The two latest bills allow  police officers to issue sweeping crime prevention and public safety  ordersincluding forms of house arrest for up to five yearswithout a  charge, trial, or conviction.
> Last week, the Serious Crime  Prevention Orders Bill and the Organised Crime and Public Safety Bill  were simultaneously rammed through both houses of parliament by the  states Liberal-National government in just 24 hours. The laws override  fundamental legal and democratic rights, going beyond the anti-protest  legislation adopted in March.


Australian state government imposes draconian ?public safety? laws - World Socialist Web Site

----------


## chassamui

The great thing about Australia is Australians. Like the country, they are incredibly diverse. Their tendency to fit in easily in most social circles endears them to fellow travellers of a social disposition.

----------


## David48atTD

> I lived in Oz for a couple of years and can not fault the place.
> It's the land of opportunity and rewards hard work
> Great weather, the best beaches and wildlife on the planet.
> I wouldn't live there with my family now as I think some Aussies are still a few years behind the UK in on racism issues.


*CCC* ... all good ... till we got to the last sentence.

We are one of the melting pots of cultural integration on this planet.

We don't care if you are black / white / or pink ... just leave your hometown bickering cultural cr*ap back in your home country.  Serbs and Bosies ... if you start slinging chairs at each other at the Australian Open (

 ) ... just because your respective tennis heros are playing on Rod Laver Arena and think you can battle that out, your home town hostilities at a coffee shop, me, my mates and most of the rest of Australia will tap you on the shoulder ... and more then a tap, if you don't listen the first time and tell you, in no uncertain terms ...
RESPECT Australia, no hometown BS here.

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
> Wheres Terry57.
> 
> 
> Pouting, I believe...


What did *Terry57* get up to?

----------


## blue

> The great thing about Australia is Australians. Like the country, they are incredibly diverse. Their tendency to fit in easily in most social circles endears them to fellow travellers of a social disposition.


Maybe, but that easy affability is quickly offset with their terribly grating accent and absolute butchery of  English pronunciation.

 Notably annoying is that shrill country and western style twang, and adding a squeaky rising intonation, almost like a question mark at the end of  every sentence, also their inability to say yes, using something like yeeear instead .

  All really jarring to the ears  of a refined English gentleman,  even after a short while...

I used to visit Aus every few years -  when it was cheap, last time 2002, 
I hear now it's very expensive, and full of 2nd and 3rd world trash.

Is the average Aussie better  or worse off than 15 or so years ago I wonder?
Usually countries that, like Britain  use mass immigration to push up house/ housing prices to silly levels making many  people greedy and self satisfied, are  best avoided as destinations to live in .

----------


## Mr Earl

Never been to Australia...want to, some day.
Fancy the idea of arriving by sea, from Dili or Singapore.

First Ozzies I met; was on Patpong road (1979), sailors on holiday, they were fighting among each other for who got to eat the banana which had just been shot from a talented vagina.
Certainly more sophisticated than the skinheads I encountered in a pub at Piccadilly Circus a year or so previously.(barely escaped that encounter with my scalp intact!)

 :Aussie:

----------


## biff

Terry57..gone fishing, then of to Bali..

----------


## wasabi

When Australian women adventure into backpacking Europe they turn into nymphomaniacs.

----------


## Door Knob

[QUOTE=blue;3276382]


> refined English gentleman


Where?  :Smile:

----------


## TheDukeofNewcastle

> All really jarring to the ears of a refined English gentleman, even after a short while...


I'm not as refined as you mate. I speak as I find, and folks with rough edges tend to be more honest IME.

_Bruce: 'Do ya fcuk Sheila'?
Sheila: 'No'.
Bruce: 'Would ya mind lyin' down while I 'ave one'?_

----------


## toslti

I enjoy watching Australia Plus each morning and especially the farming programmes. I didn't realise that there were so many flies though and I didn't know anyone wore shirts with sleeves.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Terry57..gone fishing, then of to Bali..


The poofta is now in jail.

----------


## hallelujah

> "If you live somewhere tough in the UK, Australia seems great, but if you enjoy the culture and options to go out in the UK's big cities, Australia can seem very limited."
> "


Thanks to the UK, Australia appears a mere eleven words away from the word culture.

----------


## PeeCoffee

> As in any third world(ish) country, the superficial charms and click-bait allure soon pall when the inferiority of its society makes itself known to the dilettante newcomer. Antipodean ways are essentially dull, parochial, lacklustre and somewhat dreary, alleviated for most by an addiction to sports, alcoholism, gambling and passive surrender to low brow pap.
> 
> Most creative, intelligent and well educated Aussies realise this and fuck off to Britain to pursue their careers.



So essentially the same case could be made for most expats ( :St George:  inclusive) in Thailand...particularly where most expats come to make the good life with essentially a bar girl.  :sexy: 
(Of course it was her first night working at the bar and we all were the white knights that rescued her from what could have been such a horrific future of debauchery.  :smiley laughing:  )

At the end of the day I'd have to admit I miss my local library...but somehow I've gotten over that  ::chitown::

----------

